# clenbuterol



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm sure there's many threads on clenbuterol But I wanted some advice on my specific situation. I'm 36 years old 5ft 11 inches tall and just over 16 stone of fat. The reason for my weight gain is the medication I have to take for borderline personality disorder and depression. My current medication is: Sertraline 200mg each day, Seroquel 400mg at night, 5mg Diazepam as needed, I'm also taking gabapentin for an ankle injury, My gabapentin daily dose is 600mg 3 times a day. I exercise daily and eat pretty good but I never seem to lose weight. Enter Clen. I've just purchased a number of boxes of Clen and I was told to start on day one with oe tablet and increase by one tablet daily until I get the shakes, then, when I get the shakes drop back down a tablet and stick to that dose for the second week. I was planning on starting a 12 week Clen cycle 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off along with diet and exercise.

My question is: Would it be safe for me to take Clen with the meds I take daily which I listed above? Thanks in advance for any advice and if this is in the wrong section then I'm sorry and please feel free to move it to the correct pace on the forum.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm sure there's many threads on clenbuterol But I wanted some advice on my specific situation. I'm 36 years old 5ft 11 inches tall and just over 16 stone of fat. The reason for my weight gain is the medication I have to take for borderline personality disorder and depression. My current medication is: Sertraline 200mg each day, Seroquel 400mg at night, 5mg Diazepam as needed, I'm also taking gabapentin for an ankle injury, My gabapentin daily dose is 600mg 3 times a day. I exercise daily and eat pretty good but I never seem to lose weight. Enter Clen. I've just purchased a number of boxes of Clen and I was told to start on day one with oe tablet and increase by one tablet daily until I get the shakes, then, when I get the shakes drop back down a tablet and stick to that dose for the second week. I was planning on starting a 12 week Clen cycle 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off along with diet and exercise.
> 
> My question is: Would it be safe for me to take Clen with the meds I take daily which I listed above? Thanks in advance for any advice and if this is in the wrong section then I'm sorry and please feel free to move it to the correct pace on the forum.


i wouldnt take it


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

Big ape said:


> i wouldnt take it


Because of the meds I'm on, or because it's dangerous stuff anyway?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

your suffering with borderline personality disorder and depression, your on a bunch of medication to combat that. do you really wanna be messing about with clen?

Lift weights/eat well to avoid the extra fat gain on your medication


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

Big ape said:


> your suffering with borderline personality disorder and depression, your on a bunch of medication to combat that. do you really wanna be messing about with clen?
> 
> Lift weights/eat well to avoid the extra fat gain on your medication


Thanks for the replies I do appreciate them. But would Clen be dangerous to take alongside the meds I'm already on?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> Thanks for the replies I do appreciate them. But would Clen be dangerous to take alongside the meds I'm already on?


I wouldn't know but i would not want to risk it to be honest if i was in your shoes, if anything ring up a medical line anonymously and ask them


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

If i was on that many meds, i wouldnt be adding clen.

Also have you checked the sides of clen? Anxiety and nervousness for one - might not be a good mix.

You could always ask your doctor, they should know what other people on your med's do to control weight


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah I've done my homework on Clen and it's sides, those are something I'm willing to put up with for 12 weeks to get my weight down. I've tried everything to lose weight I must be the fittest fatty ever lol, but my meds prevent e from losing the weight so I purchased clen as a last resort. Phoning up a health line anonymously sounds like a good idea. Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

Clen is not a wonder drug. You say you have tried everything else and it didn't work, so what makes you think clen will shift weight. Dont mean to sound rude but its the truth. Put up your diet, training.

Dont take the clen mate with all them meds.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Forget the Clen.

I doubt the medicines made you a 16 stone fatty. Comfort eating did. McDonald's did. Take aways did. Alcohol did. Too much bread did. Crisps. Chocolate.

Post your diet with weights of food or calories.

I bet you're eating too much.

This is coming from an ex-fatty who also said many times "I've tried everything". It's just bullshit you tell yourself. Eating a bit of good food one or two days a week and showing your face in the gym isn't "trying everything".

Count every calorie. Get yourself in a calorie deficit based on doing no exercise. Then train your balls off on top.

Good luck fella.


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> Forget the Clen.
> 
> I doubt the medicines made you a 16 stone fatty. Comfort eating did. McDonald's did. Take aways did. Alcohol did. Too much bread did. Crisps. Chocolate.
> 
> ...


I don't eat Mc Donalds. Look up the side effects of Seroquel, ad I was on Olanzapine before that. I don't eat take aways either. I do eat a lot o crisps and chocolate though, but the side effects of Seroquel and Olanzapine are extreme weight gain. I'll type out my diet later. And I really do appreciate your advice, especially as you said you've been there yourself. Thank you.


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

raj-m said:


> Clen is not a wonder drug. You say you have tried everything else and it didn't work, so what makes you think clen will shift weight. Dont mean to sound rude but its the truth. Put up your diet, training.
> 
> Dont take the clen mate with all them meds.


I will post my iet later. And thanks or the advice it's much appreciated. I've got rid of the clen, I just didn't want to take the risk. Thank's again.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

ZeroDay said:


> I don't eat Mc Donalds. Look up the side effects of Seroquel, ad I was on Olanzapine before that. I don't eat take aways either. I do eat a lot o crisps and chocolate though, but the side effects of Seroquel and Olanzapine are extreme weight gain. I'll type out my diet later. And I really do appreciate your advice, especially as you said you've been there yourself. Thank you.


I appreciate you're on the meds fella, more reason to cut out the crisps and chocolate.

Post a typical weekends eating up, including the junk food and let someone tell you how many calories you are consuming.

I've just lost 3 stone after putting it off for a long time. So I know exactly what boat you are in.

You will feel much better with a couple of stone gone.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

clen wont make you lose weight, its not a magical pill...

your diet will make you lose weight, you can only blame the meds so much! you are only kidding yourself


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> I appreciate you're on the meds fella, more reason to cut out the crisps and chocolate.
> 
> Post a typical weekends eating up, including the junk food and let someone tell you how many calories you are consuming.
> 
> ...


Thanks again I really do appreciate the advice. My GP wants to start me on this: http://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/pages/MedicineOverview.aspx?condition=Obesity&medicine=orlistat&preparationOrlistat 120mg capsules Starting Tuesday. I don't really eat a lot. The only proper meal I have is around 6pm of an evening. I walk my dog's of a morning and when I get back I'll have like 4 bag's of crisps and 3 chocolate bars and then I won't eat anything else until 6pm.

Edit to add: I do drink shitloads of Pepsi over the weekend I'll drink about 8 2 litre bottles. I also drink a lot of tea with 3 sugars in each one.


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

funkdocta said:


> clen wont make you lose weight, its not a magical pill...
> 
> your diet will make you lose weight, you can only blame the meds so much! you are only kidding yourself


Yeah, you're correct. I do need to sort my diet out and my exercise routine. I've bought a bike and plan on doing lots of long bike rides. I'm also going to follow a running plan someone gave me, I think it's 0-5k in 8 weeks.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Dude. 8 x 2 litre bottles of coke?

That's like 6-7000 calories.

Plus the chocolate and crisps.

1800 x 7 = 12,600. That's total calories for the week. You are probably getting that in junk food alone. So any proper food is taking you over.


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> Dude. 8 x 2 litre bottles of coke?
> 
> That's like 6-7000 calories.
> 
> ...


I've decided to switch the Pepsi to cordial squash. And the crisps and Chocolate have got to go. It's scarey when I look at that amount of calories.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ZeroDay said:


> Thanks again I really do appreciate the advice. My GP wants to start me on this: http://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/pages/MedicineOverview.aspx?condition=Obesity&medicine=orlistat&preparationOrlistat 120mg capsules Starting Tuesday. I don't really eat a lot. The only proper meal I have is around 6pm of an evening. I walk my dog's of a morning and when I get back I'll have like 4 bag's of crisps and 3 chocolate bars and then I won't eat anything else until 6pm.
> 
> Edit to add: I do drink shitloads of Pepsi over the weekend I'll drink about 8 2 litre bottles. I also drink a lot of tea with 3 sugars in each one.


4 bags or crisps and 3 chocolat bars IS eating a lot!

another tablet is the last thing you need, is there a weightwatchers group near you? Start you off with the basics?


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

I've done this in under 3 months fella.

Granted I didn't have a medical condition, nor was I taking tablets which may have hindered my weight loss, but it may just give you some motivation, even if it takes you 6 months it would still be a good result...


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

saxondale said:


> 4 bags or crisps and 3 chocolat bars IS eating a lot!
> 
> another tablet is the last thing you need, is there a weightwatchers group near you? Start you off with the basics?


Yeah, I'm going to slimming world this week.


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> I've done this in under 3 months fella.
> 
> Granted I didn't have a medical condition, nor was I taking tablets which may have hindered my weight loss, but it may just give you some motivation, even if it takes you 6 months it would still be a good result...


Bloody hell! That is impressive. Do you mind if I ask what your diet mainly consists of? I'm definatley not taking the Clen.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

ZeroDay said:


> Bloody hell! That is impressive. Do you mind if I ask what your diet mainly consists of? I'm definatley not taking the Clen.


I don't follow a traditional diet like 8am - oats. 12pm - tuna and rice. Etc Etc.

I work nights so get up at 13:00. I have a strong coffee and go to the gym. I lift heavy and also high volume and then have a PWO shake which is 400 calories.

This leaves me with 1400 calories to play with between 3pm and 6pm when I go to work. I don't eat at work. So it's intermittent fasting in a way.

Them 1400 calories are mainly protein, low GI carbs and good fats from nuts and seeds etc.

But I have had the odd snack. A biscuit or yoghurt etc. Just make sure it fits in your 1400 and you are getting plenty of protein.


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> I don't follow a traditional diet like 8am - oats. 12pm - tuna and rice. Etc Etc.
> 
> I work nights so get up at 13:00. I have a strong coffee and go to the gym. I lift heavy and also high volume and then have a PWO shake which is 400 calories.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the advice. So I want to aim for around 1400 calories each day?


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Got some clen other week, i got the shakes off just taking 1 i took it for 2 days and not touched it since, i was sluggish all day and didn't feel too good, got out of breath very easy and couldnt do my work (im a handy man). I had 3 tablets out of the pack so now got a tub of clen i need to sell lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ZeroDay said:


> Thanks again for the advice. So I want to aim for around 1400 calories each day?


16 - 1800 a day mate.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

saxondale said:


> 16 - 1800 a day mate.


I agree with saxondale.

Ive been having a 400 calorie shake post workout. And then 1400 after that. So hitting about 1800.

See how you get on. If weight isn't coming off as quick as you like then drop to 1600.


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

saxondale said:


> 16 - 1800 a day mate.


Thanks mate. It won't let me click like more than 10 times a day for some reason.


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> I agree with saxondale.
> 
> Ive been having a 400 calorie shake post workout. And then 1400 after that. So hitting about 1800.
> 
> See how you get on. If weight isn't coming off as quick as you like then drop to 1600.


Thank's I appreciate the help and advice you and everyone else has given me. I feel kinda stupid for starting the thread and showing how naive I am. But, on the other hand I'm glad I started the thread because of the great advice you've all given me. I keep getting told to have a nice big bowl of porridge of a morning, but I'm guessing that that would make up a considerable amount of my daily calories?


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

ZeroDay said:


> Thank's I appreciate the help and advice you and everyone else has given me. I feel kinda stupid for starting the thread and showing how naive I am. But, on the other hand I'm glad I started the thread because of the great advice you've all given me. I keep getting told to have a nice big bowl of porridge of a morning, but I'm guessing that that would make up a considerable amount of my daily calories?


Just weigh everything mate. Google the calories. It's dead easy.

If you wanna have 50% of your calories in the morning then you can. Just don't go ever 1800. At all. Ever. And see the difference.


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

I was also only planning on doing cardio whilst I'm trying to lose weight, would it be a good idea to do weights too? I just figured tat if I do cardio everyday and watch my calories the weight will come off quicker than if I was also lifting.


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> Just weigh everything mate. Google the calories. It's dead easy.
> 
> If you wanna have 50% of your calories in the morning then you can. Just don't go ever 1800. At all. Ever. And see the difference.


Thank's I'll do that. What do you think about these tblets my GP wants me to start on Tuesday: http://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/pages/MedicineOverview.aspx?condition=Obesity&medicine=orlistat&preparationOrlistat 120mg capsules


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

I really couldn't advise you either way mate.

I avoid doctors and tablets like the plague. I has antibiotics when I was 17 for a chest infection and haven't been back since. That was 9 years ago.

What's the route cause of your depression?


----------



## ZeroDay (Jul 27, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> I really couldn't advise you either way mate.
> 
> I avoid doctors and tablets like the plague. I has antibiotics when I was 17 for a chest infection and haven't been back since. That was 9 years ago.
> 
> What's the route cause of your depression?


The psychiatrist doesn't know yet. She's diagnosed me with Borderline personality disorder, Major depression, and generalized anxiety disorder. My psychiatrist seems to think everything stems from the Borderline personality disorder so she's referred me to a psychologist to get to the bottom of things. The first psychologist I saw was a pr**k, he didn't care what I had to say he just put me in the borderline personality box and labeled me the same as anyone else suffering the condition. The thing is there's many causes and everyone's different, but he was way too arrogant and wouldn't listen. So I asked to be switched to another psychologist and I'm just waiting for an appointment now. But, hopefully, I'll get a better one next time and we can make some progress and perhaps reduce my medication.


----------

